# 32" TV Help



## ravimadrad (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey guys, my first thread here! Im looking for a new 32" TV, for movies and PS4. I'm looking at the following TVs..

Sony KLV-32R306, Panasonic TH-32C400D 

Any others around the same price range people can suggest???

Thanks

Rav


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 6, 2015)

LG's new LF 2015 series tv seems to be good. 
32LF550A is available on Flipkart for 21k.


----------



## ravimadrad (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you! I have been thinking and I might go second-hand... There are a few LED TV's here... Has anyone used/seen any of them?? Also I might go bigger than 32" 

*www.for-sale.in/led-tv


----------



## sandynator (Sep 21, 2015)

Check this Panasoinc model
Panasonic TH-32C460DX Full HD TV Price: Buy Panasonic TH-32C460DX Full HD TV Online in India - Infibeam.com

I'm skeptical of getting it from infibeam so searching it in local market but I feel they won't match infibeam's pricing


----------

